# Hi I am new!!



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi...When i was younger I snowboard all the time. Every sunday I would head up the mountain and go snowboarding all winter. 

However its been about 2-3yrs now since I last snowboarded. I don't even know if I remember how. 

I was riding by "reflex" and never really knew the mechanics of truely riding a snowboard. 
I hope to learn alot from this forum.

Nice to meet you all


----------

